# Show booking



## Ramblin_Rose (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello ALL StPers,

I know that this is not usually a forum for booking but, my friend's band is trying to book a few unfilled dates for an upper westcoast tour. They are called Blood Rot and play an angry crust sound. They are pretty good and very cool and will no doubt rock your town out of their f-ing socks! Please contact Ramblin_Rose if you see any venues opening up near you or just want to have a band play in your yard? Wanna have them play at your house? They'd be down for a house party! Entertainment at it's finest! Hope someone had a chance to support their local westcoast underground artists and gets back to me soon. The dates are open through and a bit past July first between Chico, C.A. and Seattle, W.A. Anybody interested in that good crust sound? Check them out on myspace at URL link BLOD ROTT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


Sincerely,

Black Eyed Suzie


----------

